# Wheeler float



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats awesome...


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I love it, that a nice set of mount deer!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

pretty cool


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Bet that would scare kids


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

LMAO!!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

....but can it do a wheelie?

Thats a great idea....however I would never put any of my mounts on that thing!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Too cool!


----------

